# yay finally found the forum for me!!!!



## awelliver7 (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi everyone!! The Names Manda! I live in pa. I'm relativley new to fancy mice. I have a small collection of furry friends! Just got 4 new ones yesterday!!! Sooo excited! I've been looking through post on this forum and I must say everyone seems sooo much nicer and friendlier here then other forums I've been a part of. I also I'm releived to see that feeder breeders are not bashed here! Although I do some feeder breeding I LOVE my mice and they are my pets! So glad I've found a forum where I feel I'm really going to fit in and enjoy! Nice to meet you all :mrgreen:


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi, welcome to the forum!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

A warm welcome to FMB

:welcome1


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

:welcomeany


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Welcome! I am in Baltimore so not too far! There are a couple of other MD PA members!


----------



## awelliver7 (Nov 16, 2011)

Thank you everyone!!!! :mrgreen:


----------

